# What was the worst TV Show / Movie you've ever watched?



## TechAndrew (Jun 24, 2016)

By "worst", I mean; "So bad that it traumatized you, and each word associated with it is automatically bad because of it."


----------



## gameboy (Jun 24, 2016)

Batman V Superman

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

along with any DC movie associated with Batman V Superman that comes after Batman V Superman


----------



## Costello (Jun 24, 2016)

gameboy said:


> Batman V Superman



same
also Man of steel.

I have watched the latest episodes of The Big Bang Theory and I realize it's awful and terribly unfunny. Don't even know why I watch it anymore. Why did they stop Parcs and recs?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 24, 2016)

Costello said:


> I have watched the latest episodes of The Big Bang Theory and I realize it's awful and terribly unfunny.


Personally, I always thought The Big Bang Theory was terrible.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Personally, I always thought The Big Bang Theory was terrible.



The problem with tvs show with its humor based mostly on sex jokes is that it gets old FAST like most of Workaholics season 4 and beyond...


----------



## endoverend (Jun 24, 2016)

Costello said:


> same
> also Man of steel.
> 
> I have watched the latest episodes of The Big Bang Theory and I realize it's awful and terribly unfunny. Don't even know why I watch it anymore. Why did they stop Parcs and recs?


I think they stopped Parks and Rec because the show had already gotten over 100 episodes which is crazy for a modern TV show and the actors were all starting their own careers and wanted to move on to other projects.

As for the worst movie, the new Fantastic Four pretty much takes the cake.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 24, 2016)

Andrew21 said:


> By "worst", I mean; "So bad that it traumatized you, and each word associated with it is automatically bad because of it."


DRAGON BALL EVOLUTION LIVE ACTION MOVIE...
THE WORST MOVIE IVE EVER SEEN!!!!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 28, 2016)

Secret Life of the American Teenager. It's an entire series that's literally nothing but exposition.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 28, 2016)

Evangelion.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deadpool.

Haters gonna hate, but the the humor was dry.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 28, 2016)

Deboog said:


> Evangelion.


Die.


Minnow said:


> Deadpool.
> 
> Haters gonna hate, but the the humor was dry.


I thought the game did better. Didn't try to add a gay love story.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Jun 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Die.
> 
> I thought the game did better. Didn't try to add a gay love story.


Eh, never played the game.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 28, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Eh, never played the game.


Pretty funny story-wise, but the gameplay gets stale FAST.


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Jun 28, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Pretty funny story-wise, but the gameplay gets stale FAST.


Dully noted, thanks.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 28, 2016)

My profile pic says everything. The goddamn Room. At least it's so bad it's funny.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 28, 2016)

Lmao, mine is Showgirls.  A bunch of friends had a "bad movie night" in university and that was my pick.  Quite horrible - it's like a 15 year old wrote it without knowing how women speak OR even react to things.  Plus the iconic pool scene just made all of us cringe..


----------



## Haymose (Jun 28, 2016)

22 Jump Street

I couldn't make it through the whole thing and that never happens I watch terrible movies all the time. The humor was just god awful and it also had this bromance plot that has been worn out to death in other films. I couldn't take it.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 28, 2016)

supergirl pilot. but it did get to "okay" status near the end of the season.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 28, 2016)

robot chicken


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Space odyssey


----------



## New_Newbie (Jun 28, 2016)

Honestly, I've never seen a movie I hated until I saw Independence Day: Resurgence. If you've seen the movie, you'll automatically know my problems with it. (I hate it out of love for the first one. They have no business coming back 20 years later and doing what they did with the characters.)


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 1, 2016)

Captain America: Civil War.

It was confusing and dragged out, a decent idea but done horribly wrong.

(opinion, others think it was good, whatever)


----------



## jDSX (Jul 16, 2016)

Worst Tv show? Hannibal seriously..what the damn fuk why a tv show prequel when red dragon AND that mediocre hannibal rising were MILES better is beyond me

Worst movie hmmm a bad movie that is "so bad it's good" quality? Mega shark vs giant octopus epic cheesiness yeah....
Worst movie "so bad it's horrible" shat would be the mario bros movie or even the double dragon movie.


----------



## driverdis (Jul 16, 2016)

Solaris is a bad movie, it is even in the criterion collection for some reason.

The whole movie is a guy talking to someone (I forgot who they were) while naked on a bed, face down so ass crack showing. To top it off, they are on a spaceship orbiting a sun, hence the name Solaris.

It has been a long time since I watched this movie so the details may vary a bit from my recollection of them.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 16, 2016)

Costello said:


> I have watched the latest episodes of The Big Bang Theory and I realize it's awful and terribly unfunny.


Agree with you on that one.

As for movies, I hated Mr. Nobody, thought it was pretentious nonsense. And until the last half hour or so of Death Proof I nearly walked out of the cinema. Even Tarantino says it's his worst film.


----------



## richardparker (Jul 16, 2016)

Big Bang theory, I don't know why I dislike it...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Big bang theory. It seems so pretentious to me.


BurningDesire said:


> Space odyssey


WHAT? Why?


----------



## richardparker (Jul 16, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Big bang theory. It seems so pretentious to me.
> 
> WHAT? Why?


exactly
I hate their unrealistic over-reacting...


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2016)

driverdis said:


> The whole movie is a guy talking to someone (I forgot who they were) while naked on a bed, face down so ass crack showing. To top it off, they are on a spaceship orbiting a sun, hence the name Solaris.


 



driverdis said:


> It has been a long time since I watched this movie so the details may vary a bit from my recollection of them.


You could say that, yes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

Worst TV show.
Two and a half men.
I'd rather watch Family guy (which I also despise) then that rubbish.

Talking about Family guy, All animated shows from Seth Macfarlane are bad.



Snowdori said:


> Captain America: Civil War.
> 
> It was confusing and dragged out, a decent idea but done horribly wrong.
> 
> (opinion, others think it was good, whatever)



Captn Murricah pffft.
It's a miracle they didn't put him in a fatscooter yet.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

iron man, please don't ask why i have seen these...


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 17, 2016)

VitaType said:


> iron man, please don't ask why i have seen these...


why have you seen them


----------



## rasputin (Jul 17, 2016)

out of the ones I've seen...prometheus and lost, oh and iss footage

luckily there are lot of bad ones i missed by the sounds of it


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> why have you seen them



There were deamand for more then one? *.* Batman and Spiderman, ok. But THESE???


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2016)

Titans Titans Go. Titans Titans Go is not only bad, it has the gall to name itself after one of the best superhero shows out there. 
That's far worse than being just a bad show, that's just insulting.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 17, 2016)

Avatar the last airbender live action movie...
Just look at this





It takes all those guys just to move one rock  theres plenty more things wrong with this movie but I would prefer to just think it doesnt exist from now on


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2016)

The worst movie I have seen is the Purge. It's a stupid concept that is more satire but takes itself so fucking seriously


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> The worst movie I have seen is the Purge. It's a stupid concept that is more satire but takes itself so fucking seriously



I was watching the Nostalgia Critic review that the other day.  It seemed like an interesting concept, but OH MY GOD the movie handles it horribly, from what I can tell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I was watching the Nostalgia Critic review that the other day.  It seemed like an interesting concept, but OH MY GOD the movie handles it horribly, from what I can tell.


Exactly! The nostalgic critic's review is what made me think about the movie.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 17, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Worst Tv show? Hannibal seriously..what the damn fuk why a tv show prequel when red dragon AND that mediocre hannibal rising were MILES better is beyond me



Did the people making that terrible show forget Hannibal was supposed to be a highly charismatic character? Not only did the TV version have a ridiculously thick accent making it hard to understand him in the first place, he had all the charisma of the mold growing on a dirty bathroom wall.

I've seen worse, far worse, but it certainly was bad.


----------



## The Cringe (Jul 18, 2016)

This documentary.

Don't ask.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Movie? Hard pick i would love to say any bargain bin but that is not fair instead i will go with Pixels. Truly awful and was another blow to video game movies.


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 27, 2016)

2 broke girls


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 27, 2016)

Baby Daddy


----------



## Ricken (Jul 27, 2016)

Teletubbies
and this isn't a joke.  I internally die seeing them/hearing any of that... 'entertainment'


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jul 27, 2016)

TechAndrew said:


> By "worst", I mean; "So bad that it traumatized you, and each word associated with it is automatically bad because of it."


The original Ghostbusters. don't hate. Idk why but I hate it soo much.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> Baby Daddy


lol I'm watching that right now as I read this XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Teletubbies
> and this isn't a joke.  I internally die seeing them/hearing any of that... 'entertainment'


I would second or add barney if little kids shows counted.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jul 27, 2016)

Monster in a box.  Family rented it when I was young thinking that it was a scary movie.  Nothing but some douche sitting on a stool under a light just talking.


----------



## driverdis (Jul 27, 2016)

Technically not a show, but a group.
flat color/"material design" 2d cartoon remakes of good cartoons.

For example, Teen Titans Go. 

It takes everything good about Teen Titans and throws it away for comedy, of which is usually stupid. (although out of the blue sometimes one episode will actually be funny)


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jul 27, 2016)

Attack of the killer tomatoes and Return of the killer tomatoes.  Some of the last police academy movies were pretty bad too.  

As for movies I would never want to watch again because they sickened me it would have to be Man Bites Dog.


----------

